
The History of Sega Console Hardware - MuhHacker
http://shmuplations.com/segahistory/
======
musha68k
Thanks for sharing, perfect Saturday morning reading for a fellow SEGA nut!

Some great anecdotes and info I had never read about before - I might as well
further support these translation efforts via patreon!

